# 14-times Olympic gold medal winner Michael Phelps caught with cannabis pipe



## Splash Log (Jan 31, 2009)

> THIS is the astonishing picture which could destroy the career of the greatest competitor in Olympic history.
> 
> In our exclusive photo Michael Phelps, who won a record EIGHT gold medals for swimming at the Beijing games last summer, draws from a bong.
> 
> ...



14-times Olympic gold medal winner Michael Phelps caught with bong cannabis pipe | News | News Of The World


----------



## KentDog (Jan 31, 2009)

Good to see he is a human being who can act his age every once in a while.

I hope he does not get banned from the 2012 Olympics for this.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 31, 2009)

Phelps selected USOC sportsman of the year - Olympics - Yahoo! Sports

Phelps selected USOC sportsman of the year

Jan 22, 1:17 pm EST

    *
      Buzz up! 12 votes
    *
      Print

COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. (AP)—Another award for Michael Phelps: The record-setting swimmer was chosen the U.S. Olympic Committee’s sportsman of the year on Thursday.

All-around gymnastics champion Nastia Liukin and swimmer Natalie Coughlin, who won six medals in Beijing, tied in voting for sportswoman of the year.

Erin Popovich was selected paralympian of the year and the U.S. men’s volleyball team, which won a gold medal in the aftermath of the attack and killing of coach Hugh McCutcheon’s father-in-law, was team of the year.

Todd Bachman was killed while sightseeing at the 13th-century Drum Tower in Beijing the day after opening ceremonies. The assailant jumped to his death from the tower.

“As a team, we sat down after what happened to Hugh and his family, decided we were going to push as hard as we could,” said volleyball player Riley Salmon. “At the time, we didn’t know what that meant. We knew we could be good. We didn’t know how good we could be. We got hot at the right time.”

Phelps broke Mark Spitz’s record by winning eight gold medals in Beijing. He has won a slew of awards since, including The Associated Press male athlete of the year and the Sports Illustrated sportsman of the year.

He was traveling and not available for the USOC conference call.

Liukin said she is back in the gym, training five to six hours a day. She will head to the U.S. team training camp next week. Liukin plans a comeback this year and may defend her Olympic title in 2012.

“People say, ‘Why keep going?”’ she said. “I love competing and enjoy the sport. That overpowers the questions of putting my title up there. I haven’t made a 100 percent commitment (to return) but I’m making the commitment to myself to get in shape and compete.”


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2009)

All I have to say here is fuck all the haters. I am not a Phelps fan, but I respect greatness. Leave him the fuck alone. 

If he wants to kick back and take a bong rip, then let him. 

As far as drug testing goes, it is very easy to beat test, especially recreational drugs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2009)

Who the fuck gives a hobbit fart.  Phelps kicks ass.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 31, 2009)

Who cares if he is smoking marijuana.  That's his business.

He's probably not competing right now.


I don't smoke pot, but I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 31, 2009)

like pot is a big deal lol  booze is 100 times worse


----------



## brogers (Jan 31, 2009)

"I didn't inhale!"

worked for Clinton...


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2009)

He is real smoker too...thats a Roor pipe.

no non sense


----------



## Mr. CAS (Jan 31, 2009)

Did he leave a recipe for flavored weed?  that would be nice


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2009)

It's only a performance enhancing drug if it can be proven that it makes him believe he's a fish!!!  I've smoked lots of weed and never thought I was a fish, I was once a marshmallow and a cumulonimbus cloud, but never a fish after paka...-.-  I swam through our troposphere without ever leaving the ground when I ate some Psilocyberian Space Salsa thats when I learned that we are fish in a fishbowl and lightning and thunder are when our owner taps on the glass.....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2009)

Besides all he has to say is it was Salvia D. it's not even an illegal substance and probably not on the disqual. drugs list.....


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha this is awesome.  I bet he can take huge hits with the lungs he has.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 31, 2009)

"I was smoking tobacco.

Prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that I wasnt, and if your evidence wouldnt stand up in court, then it doesnt mean anything."

readysetgo


thats all youd have to say


----------



## squanto (Feb 2, 2009)

"I'm Phelps, bitches. GTFO."


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

I like him more now.

I always thought he was a tool.


----------



## Vernon Brown (Feb 2, 2009)

He deserves a toke for all those medals


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Haha this is awesome.  I bet he can take huge hits with the lungs he has.



Lawl.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)

Vernon Brown said:


> He deserves a toke for all those medals


INMATE CLASSIFIED PEN PAL - VERNON BROWN






*Vernon Brown​*
ALPHA MALE. 34 YRS. OF AGE. 6'1", 180 LBS. NICELY MUSCULAR, HONEY-GOLD COMPLEXION, DARK CARAMEL EYES. ENERGETIC. STRONG. ADVENTUROUS. DOMINANT... IN A COOL WAY. MORE OPEN-MINDED THAN CLOSED, AND NOT CONCERNED WITH MAINSTREAM VIEWS. SECURE. CONFIDENT. EVERYTHING ISN'T FOR EVERYONE!

DON'T ALLOW SOMETHING AS WEAK AS "DOUBT" KEEP YOU FROM WHATEVER YOU WANT. IF YOU FEEL ME, OR WANT TO FEEL ME, LET ME KNOW.

EQUAL OPPORTUNITY.

Please write to: 
VERNON BROWN #482002
OHIO STATE PENN. 
878 COITSVILLE HUBBARD RD. 
YOUNGSTOWN, OH. 44505

OR SEND ME A MESSAGE!

Click here!

For faster response 
please include your 
return mailing address!


Personal Information
SEX: Male RACE: African American
D.O.B.: 7/20/1973
HEIGHT:6'1" WEIGHT: 175 lbs.
EYE COLOR: Brown HAIR COLOR:Brown
CONVICTED OF: Agg. Murder + Agg. Robbery
LENGTH OF SENTENCE: Supreme Court aproved retrial (7-0) Case back in court. 
INCARCERATION DATE: 3/9/2005
CURRENT RELEASE DATE: Unknown


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2009)

This will probably hurt his career.  I wonder if he will lose endorsements over this.  If he were an NFL player I would say "hey, no big deal".  But an olympic athlete.  I dunno.  Pretty stupid IMO.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

he releases a statement yesterday


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2009)

PreMier said:


> he releases a statement yesterday



past tense, or present?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> past tense, or present?



**UPDATED February 1st, 1:30PM*** Michael Phelps has acknowledged that the photo showing him smoking marijuana from a bong is real. He released this statement:

    I engaged in behavior which was regrettable and demonstrated bad judgment. I'm 23 years old and despite the successes I've had in the pool, I acted in a youthful and inappropriate way, not in a manner people have come to expect from me. For this, I am sorry. I promise my fans and the public it will not happen again.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)

I accept his apology, no one is perfect.

Now stay out of trouble.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I accept his apology, no one is perfect.
> 
> Now stay out of trouble.


I accept his apology, no one is perfect.Except for me....

Now pass the doobie on the left hand side!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I accept his apology, no one is perfect.Except for me....
> 
> Now pass the doobie on the left hand side!!!



Pass to the right, be polite!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 2, 2009)

What I believe Phelps should've said....


A Letter I’d Like To See (But Won’t)
Sunday, February 1st, 2009 
Dear America,

I take it back. I don’t apologize. 

Because you know what? It’s none of your goddamned business. I work my ass off 10 months per year. It’s that hard work that gave you all those gooey feelings of patriotism last summer. If during my brief window of down time I want to relax, enjoy myself, and partake of a substance that’s a hell of a lot less bad for me than alcohol, tobacco, or, frankly, most of the prescription drugs most of you are taking, well, you can spare me the lecture.

I put myself through hell. I make my body do things nature never really intended us to endure. All world-class athletes do. We do it because you love to watch us push ourselves as far as we can possibly go. Some of us get hurt. Sometimes permanently. You’re watching the Super Bowl tonight. You’re watching 300 pound men smash each while running at full speed, in full pads. You know what the average life expectancy of an NFL player is? Fifty-five. That’s about 20 years shorter than your average non-NFL player. Yet you watch. And cheer. And you jump up spill your beer when a linebacker lays out a wide receiver on a crossing route across the middle. The harder he gets hit, the louder and more enthusiastically you scream.

Yet you all get bent out of shape when Ricky Williams, or I, or Josh Howard smoke a little dope to relax. Why? Because the idiots you’ve elected to make your laws have have without a shred of evidence beat it into your head that smoking marijuana is something akin to drinking antifreeze, and done only by dirty hippies and sex offenders.

You’ll have to pardon my cynicism. But I call bullshit. You don’t give a damn about my health. You just get a voyeuristic thrill from watching an elite athlete fall from grace–all the better if you get to exercise a little moral righteousness in the process. And it’s hypocritical righteousness at that, given that 40 percent of you have tried pot at least once in your lives.

Here’s a crazy thought: If I can smoke a little dope and go on to win 14 Olympic gold medals, maybe pot smokers aren’t doomed to lives of couch surfing and video games, as our moronic government would have us believe. In fact, the list of successful pot smokers includes not just world class athletes like me, Howard, Williams, and others, it includes Nobel Prize winners, Pulitzer Prize winners, the last three U.S. presidents, several Supreme Court justices, and luminaries and success stories from all sectors of business and the arts, sciences, and humanities.

So go ahead. Ban me from the next Olympics. Yank my endorsement deals. Stick your collective noses in the air and get all indignant on me. While you’re at it, keep arresting cancer and AIDS patients who dare to smoke the stuff because it deadens their pain, or enables them to eat. Keep sending in goon squads to kick down doors and shoot little old ladies, maim innocent toddlers, handcuff elderly post-polio patients to their beds at gunpoint, and slaughter the family pet.

Tell you what. I’ll make you a deal. I’ll apologize for smoking pot when every politician who ever did drugs and then voted to uphold or strengthen the drug laws marches his ass off to the nearest federal prison to serve out the sentence he wants to impose on everyone else for committing the same crimes he committed. I’ll apologize when the sons, daughters, and nephews of powerful politicians who get caught possessing or dealing drugs in the frat house or prep school get the same treatment as the no-name, probably black kid caught on the corner or the front stoop doing the same thing.

Until then, I for one will have none of it. I smoked pot. I liked it. I’ll probably do it again. I refuse to apologize for it, because by apologizing I help perpetuate this stupid lie, this idea that what someone puts into his own body on his own time is any of the government’s damned business. Or any of yours. I’m not going to bend over and allow myself to be propaganda for this wasteful, ridiculous, immoral war. 

Go ahead and tear me down if you like. But let’s see you rationalize in your next lame ONDCP commercial how the greatest motherfucking swimmer the world has ever seen . . . is also a proud pot smoker.

Yours,

Michael Phelps


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 4, 2009)

Phelps could face criminal charges: report - Yahoo! News

RALEIGH, North Carolina (Reuters) – Record-breaking Olympic swimmer Michael Phelps could face criminal charges following the publication of a photograph purportedly showing him smoking marijuana, The State newspaper of Columbia, South Carolina reported Tuesday.

A South Carolina law enforcement official said he would charge Phelps if he could prove the U.S. Olympian smoked marijuana in his county.

"This case is no different than any other case," Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott told The State.

Lott's comments come after a British newspaper published a photograph purportedly showing Phelps smoking marijuana at a party being held by students at the University of South Carolina in Columbia in November.

Columbia, the South Carolina state capital, is located in Richland County.

"This one might be a lot easier since we have photographs of someone using drugs and a partial confession. It's a relatively easy case once we can determine where the crime occurred."

Phelps apologized Sunday after publication of the photograph by the News of the World, calling his behavior "inappropriate."

Both the University of South Carolina and Columbia police departments have said they would not pursue charges against Phelps, The State said.

The International Olympic Committee (IOC) said it accepted his apology and U.S. officials said the news was disappointing but stressed that smoking marijuana out of competition was not an anti-doping matter.

Possession of marijuana is a misdemeanor in South Carolina, punishable by up to 30 days in jail or a $570 fine, plus court costs, The State reported.

(Reporting by Gene Cherry; Editing by Peter Rutherford)


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 4, 2009)

This is fucking ridiculous. They are going to make him a scapegoat if they get the chance.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't understand why he admitted to it, he could have said anything, no way to prove it was MJ, or even prove that was actually him in the pic. I guess he probably thought he was doing the right thing by being honest, but I don't think it was a smart move, lie and deny in a case like this. I wonder if he spoke with a lawyer before making his public statement.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh! No matter how much they try to vilify the use of this medicinal herb, people will always smoke weed.

You would think that if a world class athelete (believe me he is not the only one) could smoke pot, and still perform with greatness,it would be wise to stop this foolishness and legalize it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't care that he smoked it, I am one that believes it should be legalized, however it's still illegal and carries a stigma.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't care that he smoked it, I am one that believes it should be legalized, however it's still illegal and carries a stigma.



Yeah, I agree. But, in 2009, do you believe these stigmas are still valid?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, I agree. But, in 2009, do you believe these stigmas are still valid?



oh yeah, not as much no doubt, but until its legalized it will be frowned upon.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> oh yeah, not as much no doubt, but until its legalized it will be frowned upon.



Man, you would think that with the economy in the toilet,it would be legalized. Not only is it a medical wonder, but a panacea for this troubled economy as well.

But, big Pharma wouldn't be able to capitalize on something that grows in the ground...hence the illegality of it!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

right, that is the problem, the majority would be home grown and the government would not benefit from taxing it like alcohol, otherwise it would have been legalized years ago IMO.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> right, that is the problem, the majority would be home grown and the government would not benefit from taxing it like alcohol, otherwise it would have been legalized years ago IMO.



Yeah, that seems to be the conundrum...greed  always greed.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2009)

That's their motto, "If we can't patent it then ban it!"


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> right, that is the problem, the majority would be home grown and the government would not benefit from taxing it like alcohol, otherwise it would have been legalized years ago IMO.



I have to disagree here, I think if it was mass produced taxed and sold it would be more popular then growing it yourself.  

Americans like instant gratification and I don't think most people are capable of growing quality pot, its not like an herb garden if you want dank.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

Splash Log said:


> I have to disagree here, I think if it was mass produced taxed and sold it would be more popular then growing it yourself.
> 
> Americans like instant gratification and I don't think most people are capable of growing quality pot, its not like an herb garden if you want dank.



I did not mean that people would all grow their own, the current growers would grow and sell more.


----------



## bgumbo1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't Rush Limbaugh get caught (on film & audio) buying a briefcase full of prescription drugs, from his housekeeper ? Yet, he just got over a HUNDRED MILLION DOLLAR RADIO DEAL, no jail time, and no charges for what has to be a felony ? 
Phelps deserves a break.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2009)

He received a 3 month suspension from events and funding from the US federation.

Kellogg's also won't be renewing his contract at the end of this month.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2009)

My friend and I were just talking about this and he said (and I totally agree) that Michael could literally rape a couple people and he would still be a hero to us (my friend and I). Heck he could rape me and I'd still love him (well, I guess that was a no-brainer ).


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

[SIZE=-1] View Current Signatures    -    Sign the Petition [/SIZE]   

[SIZE=+1]To:  Kellogg's Corporation[/SIZE]  Whereas... 

1) Kellogg's is a major manufacturer of cereal and junk food products including but not limited to Frosted Flakes, Pop Tarts, Cheez-Its, Froot Loops, Keebler's Cookies, Rice Krispies, Eggo Frozen Waffles, Famous Amos Cookies and many other products known to be a part of the diet of many marijuana using Americans 

2) The Kellogg's has profited for decades on the food tastes of marijuana using Americans with the munchies. In fact, we believe that most people over the age of twelve would not eat Kellogg's products were they not wicked high. 

3)That Kellogg's has decided to end their relationship with Olympic Swimmer Michael Phelps after pictures of him surfaced doing exactly what most Kellogg's customers do right before enjoying a bowl of Rice Krispies mixed with Keebler Cookies with an Eggo on top. 

4) That this action by Kellogg's, while legal, is totally bogus. 

5) That Kellogg's is a big fat hypocrite, just like our parents when they found our stash under our mattress and took it and then later they sat in the living room and listened the Dark Side Of The Moon over and over and danced and laughed and I swear we smelled something. 
John Harvey. 

6) That a quick Wikipedia search shows the founder of Kellogg's - john Harvey Kellogg - was a total frickin' weirdo who believe in putting children's genitals in a cage to keep them from playing with themselves and also believed in yogurt enemas. 

7) That seriously, just Google John Harvey Kellogg. Dude was freaky. 

8) That the thing about yogurt enemas makes us want to hurl when we look at that box of Kellogg's Yogos we have in the pantry. 

9) That Michael Phelps should totally drop YOU dudes for your obsession with bran and fiber and masturbation and butts and stuff. You drop HIM? Dude won eight gold medals and probably didn't stick a single one in his butt or tie it in tourniquet around his naughty bits. Dude was just trying to relax. Seriously Kellogg's, WTF? 

Given all these facts and the total disregard for your customer base and that thing with the yogurt, we the undersigned plan to BOYCOTT your products. 

And we're serious. 

Even though the Pop Tarts thing will be HARD.  
  Sincerely, 
The Undersigned 
​ View Current Signatures


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 8, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> [SIZE=-1] View Current Signatures    -    Sign the Petition [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+1]To:  Kellogg's Corporation[/SIZE]  Whereas...
> 
> ...




Signed.
Hah, I used to eat a lot of frosted flakes and poptarts, but not anymore.
Fuck that fake nasty junk food and the idiots who run the company.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Bong that Michael Phelps used lands owner in jail after he tries to sell it on eBay for $100k

Bong that Michael Phelps used lands owner in jail after he tries to sell it on eBay for $100k


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha. Obviously, he never heard of Tommy Chong!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

Hahaha.

If the guy had cleaned it and gotten rid of all the residue, why would he go to jail for it?

I can go to a plethora of local shops and pick up a bong, why can't I get one on ebay?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> If the guy had cleaned it and gotten rid of all the residue, why would he go to jail for it?
> 
> I can go to a plethora of local shops and pick up a bong, why can't I get one on ebay?



I know, one of lifes many quandaries.


----------

